# local network ok but can't connect to net

## carpman

Hello, i have problems connection to internet, the machine in question is on network that connect to internet via smoothwall.org firewall/router. Everything went ok during install so machine and gentoo can connect to net, but it won't work after install.

I get following error messages on bootup

etc/hostname

invalid name

and

setting default gateway

/sbin/runscript.sn:1:: command not found

/sbin/runscript.sn:2:: command not found

hosts file =

127.0.01 localhost

192.168.1.6  mydomain.com  soyo

/etc/conf.d/net =

iface_eth0="192.168.1.6 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0

gateway="etho/192.168.1.1"

resolv.conf =

soyo mydomain.com

nameserver 192.168.1.1

any help appriciated

----------

## klieber

 *carpman wrote:*   

> etc/hostname
> 
> invalid name

 

this means your /etc/hostname file either doesn't exist or is invalid.  Read the install doc again to ensure you've created it correctly.

 *carpman wrote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/net =
> 
> iface_eth0="192.168.1.6 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0
> 
> gateway="etho/192.168.1.1"

 

Did you copy/paste this into here?  If so, you're missing a quote at the end of the iface_eth0 line and gateway should be eth0, not etho.

 *carpman wrote:*   

> /resolv.conf =
> 
> soyo mydomain.com
> 
> nameserver 192.168.1.1

 

Is your default gateway also functioning as a name server?

--kurt

----------

## carpman

Thanks for reply.

No i did not copy paste so i may have missed quote.

I installed via dchp so not sure about if hostname file created, will check install docs. can't i just creats file without going back to install proceedure?

yes my default gateway is also name server.

----------

## klieber

 *carpman wrote:*   

> can't i just creats file without going back to install proceedure?

 

Yes, absolutely.  I simply meant use the install docs as a reference if you weren't sure how to create /etc/hostname

--kurt

----------

## carpman

thanks for reply.

ok i give it a go  :Smile: 

----------

## carpman

thanks for help network now up and running, just runscript.sn errors to deal with now.

----------

## klieber

 *carpman wrote:*   

> just runscript.sn errors to deal with now.

 

You're getting those errors because the correct file is actually runscript.sh, not runscript.sn (unless that's another typo  :Smile: )

I'm not sure what file has the runscript.sn reference in it, but my guess is it's /etc/init.d/net.eth0.  You might look through that file and replace any reference of 'runscript.sn' with 'runscript.sh'.

Or, if you want to just take the easy way out, simply do:

```
ln -sf /etc/init.d/runscript.sh /etc/init.d/runscript.sn
```

That won't "fix" the problem, per se, but it will make the error messages go away.

--kurt

----------

## carpman

thanks for reply

lol yes sorry another typeO

i am getting loads of these runscript.sh  errors on boot so something must be a miss, i also still get hostname not valid error but the network is working and i can connect to internet.

i have tried searching for runscript.sh error but no luck yet, i am going to try a to install a desltop and see if this sorts things out - yes i know bit of long shot.

----------

## klieber

 *carpman wrote:*   

> i am getting loads of these runscript.sh  errors on boot so something must be a miss

 

Does the file /etc/init.d/runscript.sh exist on your system?  If not, then there's your problem.  

Installing a desktop will in no way solve your problem.

--kurt

----------

## carpman

yes /etc/init.d/runscript.sh  does exist on system,  if you have any ideas i would gratefull. i have done search but the threads i  have found have no solution to problem or any idea where to start

----------

## klieber

OK, can you post the *exact* error message you're getting related to runscript.sh?  

--kurt

----------

## carpman

 *klieber wrote:*   

> OK, can you post the *exact* error message you're getting related to runscript.sh?  
> 
> --kurt

 

thanks for reply

Hello, i can't list all of them as i cannot pause boot screen, 1st one is

Adding swap space

/sbin/runscript.sh:1 :: command not found 

/sbin/runscript.sh:2 :: command not found 

/sbin/runscript.sh:1 :: command not found 

/sbin/runscript.sh:2 :: command not found 

/sbin/runscript.sh:1 :: command not found 

/sbin/runscript.sh:2 :: command not found 

some of the others are

bringing lo up...

/sbin/runscript.sh:1 :: command not found 

/sbin/runscript.sh:2 :: command not found 

Init: enetering runlevel:3

/sbin/runscript.sh:1 :: command not found 

/sbin/runscript.sh:2 :: command not found 

starting metalog...

/sbin/runscript.sh:1 :: command not found 

/sbin/runscript.sh:2 :: command not found 

creating tmp dir...

/sbin/runscript.sh:1 :: command not found 

/sbin/runscript.sh:2 :: command not found

----------

## klieber

Stab in the dark, but make sure /sbin/runscript.sh has execute privilages. 

--kurt

----------

## carpman

 *klieber wrote:*   

> Stab in the dark, but make sure /sbin/runscript.sh has execute privilages. 
> 
> --kurt

 

thanks for reply

I tried doing chmod 777 on runscript.sh but no change.

if error is it can't be found would it be a path problem? does something need to be set in globl path setting?

----------

## delta407

No, the init scripts give it a full path (#!/sbin/runscript.sh) -- this has been reported before, with no apparent problem or solution.

In short -- I don't know, nobody knows.  :Wink: 

----------

## carpman

ok, i am going to play about and install a desktop, when feel ok with it i will re-install, 

thanks alot for help

----------

## klieber

runscript.sh is provided by the baselayout package, so you might try remerging that. 

--kurt

----------

## klieber

AHA!.  Here's someone that's having the same kind of problems you were.  Check your /etc/rc.conf file.

--kurt

----------

## carpman

sorted, many thanks.

could be one for the install notes or FAQ

i have another network problem but will post another thread.

----------

